

James Gosling Interview - Ruby can't scale as good as Java (2008) [video] - wicknicks
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uq25JnHrF14

======
willvarfar
Yes dynamic typing, even with specialising compilers, is a killer. Today, in
the RAM-only webserving world Python etc can manage perhaps 40k pages/sec (I'm
thinking 4 tornado processes on quad-core box) whereas Java can do 500k at
which point network IO is a deal.

Urban Airship have blogged about IO loops iirc, and there are similar stats
fro Betfair about exchanges. To get to 500k you need to avoid GC.

My C++ servers go past 500k right up to LAN saturation, but surrender a lot of
safety.

~~~
wicknicks
Thanks for the info. 500K is a big deal. Are these for simple CRUD operations?
Or have you seen such numbers with complex operations also?

~~~
willvarfar
This is mostly websockets/comet with events triggered by message queues in the
backend. Disk is not faster than when Gosling reccorded, so if you have db
then use voltdb.

